# Is It Important To Use A Metronome For Practicing?



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Hi guys, I'm practicing classical guitar using Frederick Noads "Solo Guitar Playing" book.. I need to know if it's better to use a metronome for practicing or to use the counting or foot tapping method. Can anyone help me please?:smile:*


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, it is important--especially if you want to play with others or be taken seriously as a solo guitarist--especially in a classical context.

Using a metronome doesn't mean you can't (or shouldn't) also count.
Tapping your foot may help in some cases, but if you are sitting in the traditional classical position, it is kind of tough.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Unless you got perfect timing, yes! Its also important for the tiny bassist in your head waiting to burst out. :smile:.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.. I'm actually facing a little problem with counting and focusing on the metronome and playing at the same time.. I don't know if this will improve with practice.. or if I should only rely on the metronome and forget about the counting thing?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> You can forget about counting if the difference between 3/4 and 4/4 and 12/8 and 6/8, etc. is meaningless to you.
> 
> It's amazing how much 'time discipline', (for lack of a better phrase) you can build up simply by playing a simple scale, up and down, in quarter notes, half notes, eighth notes, etc., against the unending click of a metronome. You can get digital metronomes that ding on beat one, and click of the remaining beats of the bar. They make things easier at first, but I think you do better if you can keep the internal clock going, and get a sense of phrasing happening too.
> 
> I've never had much fun using a metronome to practice _songs. _I've had much more success using a metronome to practice _skills._


Good advice...particularly about using the metronome to build skills.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Good advice...particularly about using the metronome to build skills.


+1

I started using the metronome not so long ago. At first it was a bit confusing trying to concentrate on the click while playing but you get used to it rather fast.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

waljbt said:


> Thanks for your replies.. I'm actually facing a little problem with counting and focusing on the metronome and playing at the same time.. I don't know if this will improve with practice.. or if I should only rely on the metronome and forget about the counting thing?


Both counting & the metronome are important. When I'm first learning a piece, I learn it a bar or a phrase at a time, this is when it's really important to count, so that rhythmically you are correct. This is especially important when learning something that swings, has a polyrhythm or any meter that you're unfamiliar with. 

Once you have the rhythm you probably won't have to count anymore, except to make adjustments to the rhythm where you don't think it's correct. 

Once I have the piece memorized in phrases or bars I get out the metronome, starting very slowly and work up to speed.


----------

